# Paloma Picasso Olive Leaf Collection - Your impressions



## emchhardy

I'm curious what you guys think of the new Tiffany & Co. Paloma Picasso Olive Leaf collection.  There's a few pieces from this collection that just loaded on the US web site within the last day or so.  I'm hoping the small heart necklace is being made in sterling silver (it's only on the web site in yellow gold).  I haven't seen any of these pieces in person but they look absolutely lovely (those cuff bracelets - wow).  I love all the detailing.  What do you guys think?

http://press.tiffany.com/News/NewsItem.aspx?id=202


----------



## restricter

Love it!


----------



## Laila619

It's pretty IMO, I don't hate it, but I don't love it either.  I like Peretti's designs much better generally.


----------



## NurseAnn

I tried this ring on in the store and liked it even though IMO it doesn't look inherently "Tiffany".  I tend to like lots of nature related things (flowers, leaves). I also like the symbolism of an olive branch.  I'm seriously considering getting it.  Only wish it came in rose gold. 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+2-p+2-c+287466-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## emchhardy

Nurse Ann - That's a lovely ring.  I think it comes in yellow gold, but you're right, not rose gold.  For $150, you're getting a lot of detail in that ring and I don't think you would regret purchasing it since you like nature related pieces.


----------



## advokaitplm

emchhardy said:


> nurse ann - that's a lovely ring.  I think it comes in yellow gold, but you're right, not rose gold.  For $150, you're getting a lot of detail in that ring and i don't think you would regret purchasing it since you like nature related pieces.



+1


----------



## Toto too

I saw the cuff in the store two days ago, it's just lovely.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Pretty, but reminds me a lot of my Mikimoto.


----------



## etk123

I love this collection!!!! Just wish there was white gold or platinum options.


----------



## karo

Gorgeous collection! Love the pendant and the ring


----------



## vannarene

I Love that olive branch ring but I have fatty fingers. Size 11 and I doubt this is resizable </3


----------



## Junkenpo

very pretty!

I really like that narrow band and the wider ring. The bracelet I would love in gold, but out  of my range right now. I think the little earrings are cute, but I also would want them in yg.  I think a rose gold option would be soft and feminine. If it came in rose gold, I'd want to see how well it would pair up with my dior bois ring.


----------



## Aficionada

Very pretty, but not completely in love.


----------



## cupcake34

> Very pretty, but not completely in love.



Same here! I like other Tiffany designs better.


----------



## AndieAbroad

I only like the band rings and this heart pendant with an outline: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+olive&search=1

The other things look a bit too cluttered for Tiffany, which I usually like for its clean lines.


----------



## NurseAnn

emchhardy said:


> Nurse Ann - That's a lovely ring.  I think it comes in yellow gold, but you're right, not rose gold.  For $150, you're getting a lot of detail in that ring and I don't think you would regret purchasing it since you like nature related pieces.



I agree but do you think all those little leaves poking everywhere would be annoying on the inside of your fingers?  I didn't notice it when I tried it on but it's not like I walked around picking things up.


----------



## Caz71

Nope I dont like them but i love real olive trees! the pendant in ss and gold is the ones I would only wear..


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

*wipes drool*

Beautiful collection! It's busier than the normal pieces I'd go for, but they still contain that flowing, organic design I enjoy.


----------



## ladyash

NurseAnn said:


> I tried this ring on in the store and liked it even though IMO it doesn't look inherently "Tiffany".  I tend to like lots of nature related things (flowers, leaves). I also like the symbolism of an olive branch.  I'm seriously considering getting it.  Only wish it came in rose gold.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+2-p+2-c+287466-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



I saw this the other day online and started lusting immediately! Was it a fair size or tiny? I know it says narrow but I never know how narrow they might mean. I was shocked when I went to look at the hammered rings and saw how thin and flimsy they felt on! I won't have time to go to the store anytime soon, but in the meantime I am saving to possibly buy one as an every day ring. Not sure yet though if I would just buy silver or wait and save for gold...


----------



## NurseAnn

I picked this up today and love it!  The size is just perfect for me to wear as an everyday ring.  The leaves don't poke or bug me at all.  I almost wish I'd bought it in gold.


----------



## NurseAnn

ladyash said:


> I saw this the other day online and started lusting immediately! Was it a fair size or tiny? I know it says narrow but I never know how narrow they might mean. I was shocked when I went to look at the hammered rings and saw how thin and flimsy they felt on! I won't have time to go to the store anytime soon, but in the meantime I am saving to possibly buy one as an every day ring. Not sure yet though if I would just buy silver or wait and save for gold...



I wouldn't call it tiny but it is still fairly delicate looking to me.  I will update this thread if it gets ruined or bent somehow.  I haven't had any issue w Tiffany's jewelry in the past and I hope it stays that way!


----------



## grace04

NurseAnn said:


> I picked this up today and love it!  The size is just perfect for me to wear as an everyday ring.  The leaves don't poke or bug me at all.  I almost wish I'd bought it in gold.


It looks beautiful on you!  

I am always drawn to nature themed items, and there are quite a few pieces from this collection that I really like!


----------



## ladyash

NurseAnn said:


> I picked this up today and love it!  The size is just perfect for me to wear as an everyday ring.  The leaves don't poke or bug me at all.  I almost wish I'd bought it in gold.



LOVE! The size looks great and I plan on getting it to wear on my middle finger too if I go for that one. 

I don't think any of the jewellery would ever bend or break unless you really did something to break them, but with the hammered bands they were just so thin that to me it wasn't worth the amount of money for something that looked like a hammered wire! I think if you got them and stacked it would be okay, but I am trying to find just a single ring something simple for every day. It's a toss up right now between the lock ring with diamonds and the leaf. Obviously the leaf is cheaper by a few hundred dollars so I just have to decide now if I want to save up for the diamonds or get this one for now.


----------



## emchhardy

NurseAnn - Congrats on your new ring.  It looks lovely on you.  I'm glad that you went for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SmallTalk

NurseAnn said:


> I picked this up today and love it!  The size is just perfect for me to wear as an everyday ring.  The leaves don't poke or bug me at all.  I almost wish I'd bought it in gold.



I've been eying this ring myself! It looks so great on you, I think I need to go try one on too


----------



## Junkenpo

NurseAnn said:


> I picked this up today and love it!  The size is just perfect for me to wear as an everyday ring.  The leaves don't poke or bug me at all.  I almost wish I'd bought it in gold.



ooh!  that's nice, makes me want to go in and try it on, too.  thanks for the modeling shot!


----------



## summergal2121

ladyash said:


> LOVE! The size looks great and I plan on getting it to wear on my middle finger too if I go for that one.
> 
> I don't think any of the jewellery would ever bend or break unless you really did something to break them, but with the hammered bands they were just so thin that to me it wasn't worth the amount of money for something that looked like a hammered wire! I think if you got them and stacked it would be okay, but I am trying to find just a single ring something simple for every day. It's a toss up right now between the lock ring with diamonds and the leaf. Obviously the leaf is cheaper by a few hundred dollars so I just have to decide now if I want to save up for the diamonds or get this one for now.



I think you should save up for the diamonds rather than go for the leaf one. I have the Somerset ring with three tiny diamonds in the middle- the carat is just .04 but its still gorgeous. The leaf ring is nice but diamonds just sparkle. I wear my ring everyday and it just adds that extra sparkle and it makes me smile to look down at my hand and see my ring.


----------



## ladyash

summergal2121 said:


> I think you should save up for the diamonds rather than go for the leaf one. I have the Somerset ring with three tiny diamonds in the middle- the carat is just .04 but its still gorgeous. The leaf ring is nice but diamonds just sparkle. I wear my ring everyday and it just adds that extra sparkle and it makes me smile to look down at my hand and see my ring.



The price increase is insane though  It went from $385 to $415...I just feel like that's a bit too much to pay for something that is sterling silver with tiny diamonds. I will have to wait until I save the money and then decide if it's worth the money...


----------



## summergal2121

ladyash said:


> The price increase is insane though  It went from $385 to $415...I just feel like that's a bit too much to pay for something that is sterling silver with tiny diamonds. I will have to wait until I save the money and then decide if it's worth the money...



Well from what I've quickly read a $30 increase is more of the "cheaper" price increases. Tiffany & Co has never been known for its "affordability". I remember the firs time I walked into a jewelry store other than T&Co and was surprised at the collection of things (not just sterling silver but also things with diamonds and the like) I would be able to buy there compared to what I would be able to buy at T&Co. 

The diamonds in my ring are terribly small- but they still sparkle and I love it  

I would recommend to wait till you save the money and then decide if its worth the money. The olive leaf ring is still a new design so I have a feeling they won't be increasing its price for a while.


----------



## vannarene

Any idea if they could resize that small olive leaf ring? I want it so....


----------



## ladyash

summergal2121 said:


> Well from what I've quickly read a $30 increase is more of the "cheaper" price increases. Tiffany & Co has never been known for its "affordability". I remember the firs time I walked into a jewelry store other than T&Co and was surprised at the collection of things (not just sterling silver but also things with diamonds and the like) I would be able to buy there compared to what I would be able to buy at T&Co.
> 
> The diamonds in my ring are terribly small- but they still sparkle and I love it
> 
> I would recommend to wait till you save the money and then decide if its worth the money. The olive leaf ring is still a new design so I have a feeling they won't be increasing its price for a while.



Yes and I have longer to save now since I can no longer take my summer semester of school to graduate in October. I have to push graduation back until April since I have to do a Sept-Dec semester instead of May-Aug. I got a great job working 6 days a week during summer since that is the busy season. To get the job I had to have full availability to work the full 6 days a week or they would hire someone else. I'm looking at getting my first Tiffany piece as a graduation gift to myself so hopefully if I save until then I will have a better idea of what I want.


----------



## AndieAbroad

vannarene said:


> Any idea if they could resize that small olive leaf ring? I want it so....



Not sure that Tiffany would do it so it keeps the style all the way around, but you could always get a local jeweller to add a band stretch in the back to make it a sort of 'half-eternity' style, if you're longing for it. This could also look super cute as a top-of-finger/knuckle ring, I think. But that's a bit funkier


----------



## Bitten

I haven't seen any pieces in person but I have had a look online and I am kind of interested in the wide YG ring - I was going to get a Bvlgari B.zero1 3row YG but then they put the price up and I kind of got a bit shirty about it because Bvlgari SA didn't say anything to me when I was looking and then a week later I went back and it was like oh yeah, the price has gone up now (annoyed). 

The Olive wide ring in YG is very different to the B.zero 1 - more delicate, intricate rather than streamlined but I think I kind of like that a bit more maybe??

I'm looking for a YG awesome everyday ring that doesn't break the budget or look blah - something that can tie my other YG pieces together without looking too cocktail-y.


----------



## vannarene

AndieAbroad said:


> Not sure that Tiffany would do it so it keeps the style all the way around, but you could always get a local jeweller to add a band stretch in the back to make it a sort of 'half-eternity' style, if you're longing for it. This could also look super cute as a top-of-finger/knuckle ring, I think. But that's a bit funkier



That's an idea. I would want to wear it on my right hand as a thumb ring but it might fit as a size 8 on my pinky. I have a claddagh ring on my middle finger though. Wondering if that would clash.


----------



## etk123

Bitten said:


> 'm looking for a YG awesome everyday ring that doesn't break the budget or look blah - something that can tie my other YG pieces together without looking too cocktail-y[/B].



The olive branch would totally be a great everyday ring, it's feminine but still simple. I can't wait to see this collection in person.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I was quite drawn to the Olive ring as well, but would prefer it in rose gold.

NurseAnn, it looks beautiful on your hand.


----------



## Bitten

etk123 said:


> The olive branch would totally be a great everyday ring, it's feminine but still simple. I can't wait to see this collection in person.



Mmmm, I think so too - it's very different to the original ring I was looking at at Bvlgari - really looking forward to trying this on in store soon


----------



## omniavincitamor

I'm so in love with this collection, I can't keep away from browsing their website
I really wanted the silver stud earrings (I thought they were so cute)... Today i was surprised with a pair, in gold (apparently they have them in gold as well which they don't show on their website). I just love this collection




NurseAnn said:


> I picked this up today and love it!  The size is just perfect for me to wear as an everyday ring.  The leaves don't poke or bug me at all.  I almost wish I'd bought it in gold.



Your ring is sooo beautiful, congratulations!!!!



Bitten said:


> I haven't seen any pieces in person but I have had a look online and I am kind of interested in the wide YG ring - I was going to get a Bvlgari B.zero1 3row YG but then they put the price up and I kind of got a bit shirty about it because Bvlgari SA didn't say anything to me when I was looking and then a week later I went back and it was like oh yeah, the price has gone up now (annoyed).
> 
> The Olive wide ring in YG is very different to the B.zero 1 - more delicate, intricate rather than streamlined but I think I kind of like that a bit more maybe??
> 
> I'm looking for a YG awesome everyday ring that doesn't break the budget or look blah - something that can tie my other YG pieces together without looking too cocktail-y.



I think the olive ring (wide) is just gorgeous and would make a wonderful everyday ring!!!!!


----------



## petuniaperiwink

I got both and cannot decide! I typically wear more narrow rings but the wide is enticing. However, when I bend my fingers I do feel the leaves in the wider one, so I'm not sure if I'd get used to that as an everyday ring.


----------



## Caz71

petuniaperiwink said:


> I got both and cannot decide! I typically wear more narrow rings but the wide is enticing. However, when I bend my fingers I do feel the leaves in the wider one, so I'm not sure if I'd get used to that as an everyday ring.



I luv thin one cos Im not a bulky big jewellery lover. Thanks for showing


----------



## Caz71

NurseAnn said:


> I picked this up today and love it!  The size is just perfect for me to wear as an everyday ring.  The leaves don't poke or bug me at all.  I almost wish I'd bought it in gold.



Luv. Its very different


----------



## luckyblonde3295

omniavincitamor said:


> I'm so in love with this collection, I can't keep away from browsing their website
> I really wanted the silver stud earrings (I thought they were so cute)... Today i was surprised with a pair, in gold (apparently they have them in gold as well which they don't show on their website). I just love this collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ring is sooo beautiful, congratulations!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the olive ring (wide) is just gorgeous and would make a wonderful everyday ring!!!!!


I LOVE these in gold, the tiny diamonds are adorable. Do you mind me asking the price? I've never seen these ones


----------



## omniavincitamor

luckyblonde3295 said:


> I LOVE these in gold, the tiny diamonds are adorable. Do you mind me asking the price? I've never seen these ones



I was unaware of these ones as well as I didn&#8217;t see them on the website, perhaps they will add them soon. I just asked him, he said they were roughly $800 CAD.


----------



## rengb6

I love these earrings!


----------



## Candice0985

^ the ring versions of those earrings are gorgeous as well, I saw the amethyst and love it!


----------



## BreadnGem

petuniaperiwink said:


> I got both and cannot decide! I typically wear more narrow rings but the wide is enticing. However, when I bend my fingers I do feel the leaves in the wider one, so I'm not sure if I'd get used to that as an everyday ring.


 
The narrow one will probably be more suitable as an everyday ring, comfort wise. But the wide one is beautiful!! Sorry...know that i am no help


----------



## petuniaperiwink

BreadnGem said:


> The narrow one will probably be more suitable as an everyday ring, comfort wise. But the wide one is beautiful!! Sorry...know that i am no help


Thanks! After two days I'm still deciding between the two with the same thoughts. I'm thinking I'll get used to the wide? It will be so difficult to send back!


----------



## b_c1

petuniaperiwink said:


> I got both and cannot decide! I typically wear more narrow rings but the wide is enticing. However, when I bend my fingers I do feel the leaves in the wider one, so I'm not sure if I'd get used to that as an everyday ring.


 
I love the wide one  but they both are beautiful!


----------



## emchhardy

I think both rings are pretty and they each offer something different.  One is more of an everyday piece and the other is more of a statement piece.  I guess it just depends on your style and which one you think you would wear more often.


----------



## mangowife

How about getting a two (or more!) of the thin ones to stack.  Sorta the best of both worlds!  I realize the look won't be the same as the wide one but it'd have more presence than the single and give you more looks (you could wear one or more at once).


----------



## advokaitplm

omniavincitamor said:


> I'm so in love with this collection, I can't keep away from browsing their website
> I really wanted the silver stud earrings (I thought they were so cute)... Today i was surprised with a pair, in gold (apparently they have them in gold as well which they don't show on their website). I just love this collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ring is sooo beautiful, congratulations!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the olive ring (wide) is just gorgeous and would make a wonderful everyday ring!!!!!



The earrings are SOOOO cute! let's see a modeling shot for size, please!


----------



## advokaitplm

This collection is so cute. I prefer the daintier, more whimsical styles (narrow ring, stud earrings) but aesthetically like most of the collection. Love seeing everyone's pieces. Maybe I'll get the sterling studs or ring as a little gift to myself soon!


----------



## Rolo07

I absolutely love this collection too. My BF kindly bought me the narrow gold ring for my 21st (which isn't until July!) and I can't wait to wear it. I tried the wide one on too but decided the thinner one was probably more suitable for everyday wear, especially given that I don't wear any rings. I can't wait to wear it


----------



## advokaitplm

Rolo07 said:


> I absolutely love this collection too. My BF kindly bought me the narrow gold ring for my 21st (which isn't until July!) and I can't wait to wear it. I tried the wide one on too but decided the thinner one was probably more suitable for everyday wear, especially given that I don't wear any rings. I can't wait to wear it


I can't wait to see it! 
Was it comfortable? I don't hardly wear rings either but want the narrow one and the studs so badly!


----------



## Rolo07

advokaitplm said:


> I can't wait to see it!
> Was it comfortable? I don't hardly wear rings either but want the narrow one and the studs so badly!



I'll definitely do a reveal when I finally get to wear it! It actually was really comfortable - I didn't notice the leaves at all which was surprising as I never wear rings and am normally aware of them on the rare occasions I do. It looks so beautiful on too! You should get it..


----------



## advokaitplm

Rolo07 said:


> I'll definitely do a reveal when I finally get to wear it! It actually was really comfortable - I didn't notice the leaves at all which was surprising as I never wear rings and am normally aware of them on the rare occasions I do. It looks so beautiful on too! You should get it..



It probably won't be for awhile but it's definitely on my wishlist. 
My 22nd birthday in in mid-April and I already know what I'm getting from DBF, he spilled the beans to cheer me up when I was having a really awful day. He's getting me a monogram/signet ring which has been on my wishlist for longer than this ring so I can't complain.  I'll tell him you said that I needed this though... that may win him over. 
Plus his family is Swedish/Norwegian and a central symbol in a lot of their traditions is a yggdrasil (which is like a tree of life), I keep bringing this up too. I'm bad.


----------



## omniavincitamor

advokaitplm said:


> The earrings are SOOOO cute! let's see a modeling shot for size, please!



Thank you


----------



## TrinketTattle

omniavincitamor said:


> Thank you


Those earrings look lovely! I like how they look both modern and classic.


----------



## etk123

omniavincitamor said:


> Thank you



They are adorable on you, enjoy them!


----------



## advokaitplm

omniavincitamor said:


> Thank you


These are BEAUTIFUL, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## LittleLover

Oh my goodness, that Peridot Olive Leaf ring is seriously TO DIE FOR. I adore EVERYTHING about it! Damn, if only I had $15k laying around for a splurge.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

omniavincitamor said:


> Thank you


Lovely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

NurseAnn said:


> I picked this up today and love it!  The size is just perfect for me to wear as an everyday ring.  The leaves don't poke or bug me at all.  I almost wish I'd bought it in gold.


Lovely! Will try this in gold. Thks!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

petuniaperiwink said:


> I got both and cannot decide! I typically wear more narrow rings but the wide is enticing. However, when I bend my fingers I do feel the leaves in the wider one, so I'm not sure if I'd get used to that as an everyday ring.


Both are nice but I tend to prefer in RG or YG. thks for sharing.


----------



## omniavincitamor

TrinketTattle said:


> Those earrings look lovely! I like how they look both modern and classic.





etk123 said:


> They are adorable on you, enjoy them!





advokaitplm said:


> These are BEAUTIFUL, thanks for sharing!!





mad_for_chanel said:


> Lovely! Thanks for sharing.



Thank you


----------



## yogamommi

vannarene said:


> I Love that olive branch ring but I have fatty fingers. Size 11 and I doubt this is resizable </3



I wear a 9. I went into the store, the ring only goes up to a size 8 and ur right, it's not sizable!  Bummer!


----------



## vannarene

yogamommi said:


> I wear a 9. I went into the store, the ring only goes up to a size 8 and ur right, it's not sizable!  Bummer!



That sucks. Maybe take it to a jeweler and have them just add a little silver to it and keep that facing down.


----------



## charliefarlie

I wish this collection came in rose gold, it would be so pretty!


----------



## faintlymacabre

charliefarlie said:


> I wish this collection came in rose gold, it would be so pretty!



Agree, agree, agree!!


----------



## greenqueen

petuniaperiwink said:


> I got both and cannot decide! I typically wear more narrow rings but the wide is enticing. However, when I bend my fingers I do feel the leaves in the wider one, so I'm not sure if I'd get used to that as an everyday ring.


Love the wide band!  Did you have to size up compared to the thin band?  A half size or a whole size?


----------



## XCCX

Not my cup of tea..


----------



## katieny

NurseAnn said:


> I picked this up today and love it!  The size is just perfect for me to wear as an everyday ring.  The leaves don't poke or bug me at all.  I almost wish I'd bought it in gold.



It looks beautiful on you. That's the ring I liked but they didn't have it in my size. 
I got the narrow somerset ring instead.


----------



## HiromiT

omniavincitamor said:


> Thank you



I just discovered this collection and love the earrings and amethyst ring! Thanks for the mod pics of the earrings *omniavincitamor*! They look beautiful on you. Are the posts long or short? I'm looking for short posts because they are more comfy if I'm wearing the earrings while talking on the phone.


----------



## omniavincitamor

HiromiT said:


> I just discovered this collection and love the earrings and amethyst ring! Thanks for the mod pics of the earrings *omniavincitamor*! They look beautiful on you. Are the posts long or short? I'm looking for short posts because they are more comfy if I'm wearing the earrings while talking on the phone.



Thank you HiromiT I was able to measure them, the entire length of the post is 11mm, Im not sure if that is considered short or long. Ive never had any issues with comfort in my daily activities with them on. I hope this info helps.


----------



## Bitten

I saw the WG with diamonds single vine ring on the Tiffany website today - beautiful - very beautiful! I'd be quite interested to try on but I have just received something very beautiful from T&Co so I'm content for the moment


----------



## Candice0985

Bitten said:


> I saw the WG with diamonds single vine ring on the Tiffany website today - beautiful - very beautiful! I'd be quite interested to try on but I have just received something very beautiful from T&Co so I'm content for the moment



spill!


----------



## HiromiT

omniavincitamor said:


> Thank you HiromiT I was able to measure them, the entire length of the post is 11mm, Im not sure if that is considered short or long. Ive never had any issues with comfort in my daily activities with them on. I hope this info helps.



Thanks so much for the measurements -- you are so kind! That's probably average (maybe on the long side) but probably quite typical of Tiffany and the like. But good to know you find them comfy. I know some of Jennifer Meyer's earrings have shorter posts but maybe it's because they're smaller earrings to begin with.

I must go try them on!


----------



## Junkenpo

I was in the boutique last week and tried on the small amethyst ring. I love the way it looks on the site, but irl the purple was just to pale and translucent to me. I would prefer a darker purple... and the shank felt too thin... but that might just be an effect of wearing my H silver lately. I want every thing to be thicker and heavier now.


----------



## Bitten

Candice0985 said:


> spill!


 
Just for you dear 

I came back from seeing the Great Gatsby a couple of weeks ago and I was obsessed, not with any of the insanely blingy fancy jewellery, but instead with the little pair of pearl stud earrings Daisy wears in the scene where Gatsby throws all the shirts at her and she's wearing the headscarf - this is a bit of a link that shows them slightly 

http://www.kidzworld.com/article/28172-the-great-gatsby-tidbits-from-the-stars

As you know, I bought a beautiful pair of pearl studs from T&Co a couple of months ago to give to my sister-in-law before her wedding to my brother and I was impressed, not only with the pricing but also with the quality - the lustre was absolutely astonishing. I saw at the time that T&Co does this pair with a little diamond:

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...+5-p+1-c+287464-r+160323352-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

But my brother confirmed that his wife would probably not wear a pair with a diamond very frequently, so I ended up buying her the pair without diamonds - we have very different jewellery taste 

But since I saw the movie, I have truly been obsessed - I have a 10mm pair of South Seas that I wear infrequently, because the luster isn't amazing and they look kind of gobstopper-ish on my little ears. 

So I got sent down to T&Co on the weekend by DF to pick up a parcel and what do you think was inside??







These beauties are absolutely tdf, 6.5-7mm, flawless and the luster and colour on the pearls is stunning - I can't stop staring at them in the box! It was a truly lovely surprise from him, I have been ridiculously stressed at work for the past couple of months and he said to me on the weekend these were a little pick-me-up to remind me that there is life outside the office!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I also got the thin band ring in silver a few weeks ago. I love it! If only it comes in WG as YG doesn't look too good on my hands. Thinking about getting the WG with diamond version. Has anybody seen those? My store didn't have them yet back then. 

Will this look good with my WG tennis bracelet because this is silver not WG? What do you ladies think?


----------



## Caz71

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I also got the thin band ring in silver a few weeks ago. I love it! If only it comes in WG as YG doesn't look too good on my hands. Thinking about getting the WG with diamond version. Has anybody seen those? My store didn't have them yet back then.
> 
> Will this look good with my WG tennis bracelet because this is silver not WG? What do you ladies think?



This is one of my fav rings. Is it comfy


----------



## Candice0985

Bitten said:


> Just for you dear
> 
> I came back from seeing the Great Gatsby a couple of weeks ago and I was obsessed, not with any of the insanely blingy fancy jewellery, but instead with the little pair of pearl stud earrings Daisy wears in the scene where Gatsby throws all the shirts at her and she's wearing the headscarf - this is a bit of a link that shows them slightly
> 
> http://www.kidzworld.com/article/28172-the-great-gatsby-tidbits-from-the-stars
> 
> As you know, I bought a beautiful pair of pearl studs from T&Co a couple of months ago to give to my sister-in-law before her wedding to my brother and I was impressed, not only with the pricing but also with the quality - the lustre was absolutely astonishing. I saw at the time that T&Co does this pair with a little diamond:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...+5-p+1-c+287464-r+160323352-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> But my brother confirmed that his wife would probably not wear a pair with a diamond very frequently, so I ended up buying her the pair without diamonds - we have very different jewellery taste
> 
> But since I saw the movie, I have truly been obsessed - I have a 10mm pair of South Seas that I wear infrequently, because the luster isn't amazing and they look kind of gobstopper-ish on my little ears.
> 
> So I got sent down to T&Co on the weekend by DF to pick up a parcel and what do you think was inside??
> 
> View attachment 2215399
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215400
> 
> 
> These beauties are absolutely tdf, 6.5-7mm, flawless and the luster and colour on the pearls is stunning - I can't stop staring at them in the box! It was a truly lovely surprise from him, I have been ridiculously stressed at work for the past couple of months and he said to me on the weekend these were a little pick-me-up to remind me that there is life outside the office!


GORGEOUS! I saw these irl just on the weekend and they are fabulous, so simple but elegant and chic. congratulations on an amazing timeless pair of earrings. so sweet of DH to get these for you. work can be crazy at times and it's important to treat ourselves  I need to ban myself for a few months to build back up my fun fund LOL!


----------



## BreadnGem

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I also got the thin band ring in silver a few weeks ago. I love it! If only it comes in WG as YG doesn't look too good on my hands. Thinking about getting the WG with diamond version. Has anybody seen those? My store didn't have them yet back then.
> 
> Will this look good with my WG tennis bracelet because this is silver not WG? What do you ladies think?



It looks very pretty on u. Yes, it will look good with ur tennis bracelet. U hv lovely hands : ). This pic makes me want to go buy one of these rings, lol.

 The wg with diamonds would be gorgeous!


----------



## Bitten

Candice0985 said:


> GORGEOUS! I saw these irl just on the weekend and they are fabulous, so simple but elegant and chic. congratulations on an amazing timeless pair of earrings. so sweet of DH to get these for you. work can be crazy at times and it's important to treat ourselves  I need to ban myself for a few months to build back up my fun fund LOL!


 
Thanks dear - I'm absolutely loving them and I would highly recommend 

But building up our spending funds is a necessity


----------



## Bitten

BreadnGem said:


> It looks very pretty on u. Yes, it will look good with ur tennis bracelet. U hv lovely hands : ). This pic makes me want to go buy one of these rings, lol.
> 
> *The wg with diamonds would be gorgeous!*


 
I agree, I'd love to see the WG/diamond single vine ring on


----------



## chicinthecity777

BreadnGem said:


> It looks very pretty on u. Yes, it will look good with ur tennis bracelet. U hv lovely hands : ). This pic makes me want to go buy one of these rings, lol.
> 
> The wg with diamonds would be gorgeous!



Thank you dear! You are so sweet! I must go and try the WG one!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Caz71 said:


> This is one of my fav rings. Is it comfy


 
It is very comfy to wear you can hardly feel it's there.


----------



## allure244

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It is very comfy to wear you can hardly feel it's there.


My new Paloma Picasso Olive Leaf Band Rings. Been going back and forth the past few weeks between getting the white gold with diamonds vs. yellow gold. Finally decided to just get both.


----------



## allure244

Here's a pix of them stacked together


----------



## HiromiT

allure244 said:


> Here's a pix of them stacked together


Simply gorgeous! Stacking them is a brilliant idea!


----------



## BreadnGem

allure244 said:


> My new Paloma Picasso Olive Leaf Band Rings. Been going back and forth the past few weeks between getting the white gold with diamonds vs. yellow gold. Finally decided to just get both.



Lovely! Does the wg one have diamonds all around it or just the top only?


----------



## PurpleLo

allure244 said:


> Here's a pix of them stacked together


They look perfect stacked


----------



## grace04

I have the Paloma Picasso Olive Leaf pendant in yellow gold.  I love it.  It's lightweight and comfortable, but still substantial enough to stand out when I'm wearing it.  It doesn't move around or flip, either; it stays nicely in place and hits me at just the right spot.


----------



## emchhardy

grace04 - Would you mind posting a modeling picture of your pendant?  I'm very curious as it's something I've been eyeing since this collection came out.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## omniavincitamor

allure244 said:


> Here's a pix of them stacked together



I love your rings!!!! They look amazing stacked


----------



## allure244

HiromiT said:


> Simply gorgeous! Stacking them is a brilliant idea!





PurpleLo said:


> They look perfect stacked





omniavincitamor said:


> I love your rings!!!! They look amazing stacked



Thank you HiromiT, PurpleLo and omniavincitamor. 



BreadnGem said:


> Lovely! Does the wg one have diamonds all around it or just the top only?



The wg with diamonds has diamonds all the way around.


----------



## Hessefan

I just bought the narrow yg olive band ring and the yg studs with diamonds - can't wait!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

allure244 said:


> Here's a pix of them stacked together


They look so good stacked. You are very lucky to have gotten both


----------



## LVoeletters

allure244 said:


> My new Paloma Picasso Olive Leaf Band Rings. Been going back and forth the past few weeks between getting the white gold with diamonds vs. yellow gold. Finally decided to just get both.




I'm jealous I did this when they first came out and was so excited because it reminded me of the dior rings but they didn't stack nicely on my hand, it looks awesome on you!


----------



## einseine

I am happy I found this thread!
Love her Leaf Collections!
I'm thinking of purchasing the large pendant in YG.  The earrings are nice, too!!


----------



## Staci_W

I  really like this whole collection.


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> I am happy I found this thread!
> Love her Leaf Collections!
> I'm thinking of purchasing the large pendant in YG.  The earrings are nice, too!!




I think the large pendant would look lovely on you!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> I think the large pendant would look lovely on you!




Thanks LVoeletters!  I'll go to the store to try it on.  Love your new pieces!!  They all look really great on you.


----------



## allure244

LVoeletters said:


> I'm jealous I did this when they first came out and was so excited because it reminded me of the dior rings but they didn't stack nicely on my hand, it looks awesome on you!



Aww thanks. You just have to play around with the positions of the two rings to get them to fit nicely together (kind of like two pieces of a puzzle). Sometimes I feel like with the wider rings (as in this case with the two stacked rings) fit better on certain fingers on the hand. For example, I liked the stacked look on my index and middle finger but not on my ring finger as I felt it made the finger look stumpier? hee hee. maybe try stacking the rings again on a different finger?


----------



## NYTexan

allure244 said:


> Aww thanks. You just have to play around with the positions of the two rings to get them to fit nicely together (kind of like two pieces of a puzzle). Sometimes I feel like with the wider rings (as in this case with the two stacked rings) fit better on certain fingers on the hand. For example, I liked the stacked look on my index and middle finger but not on my ring finger as I felt it made the finger look stumpier? hee hee. maybe try stacking the rings again on a different finger?


Went to Tiffs today and tried on the white gold with diamonds. I have been eyeing this for sometime and was happy to find this discussion. What do you think about wearing it as pinky ring? I really love it. Reminds me of a Cathy Waterman I have been coveting.


----------



## madeofdreams

Here's mine. I love chunky rings and this was spot on for me 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I very much preferred the chunky with diamonds but the price was just too much for me


----------



## allure244

NYTexan said:


> Went to Tiffs today and tried on the white gold with diamonds. I have been eyeing this for sometime and was happy to find this discussion. What do you think about wearing it as pinky ring? I really love it. Reminds me of a Cathy Waterman I have been coveting.



I think it would be beautiful as well. Do you have a picture of you wearing it on your pinky?


----------



## NYTexan

allure244 said:


> I think it would be beautiful as well. Do you have a picture of you wearing it on your pinky?


Unfortunately they didn't have the smaller size in stock. I will go back and take a pic at some point.


----------



## glammgal

I don't see the thin YG leaf ring online? I only see the silver... I'm from Canada... U think they don't sell?


----------



## NYTexan

glammgal said:


> I don't see the thin YG leaf ring online? I only see the silver... I'm from Canada... U think they don't sell?


You are right. Just the silver and then diamond. Only see the wider YG band online. Perhaps call customer service or the 5th Ave shop. I am considering the diamond one and don't recall seeing the yellow gold.


----------



## NYTexan

Ok I finally decided to make the purchase. Decided on the right hand ring finger. Is it worth the price tag or is the plain gold a better option? My nail polish photographed weird in this light. Yikes!


----------



## gee

How much is the thin plain yellow gold ring? I don't see it on the website. TIA!


----------



## eekiepie2

gee said:


> How much is the thin plain yellow gold ring? I don't see it on the website. TIA!



$650.. I just searched for it myself. It says to order, you may call their Customer Service number.


----------



## allure244

NYTexan said:


> Ok I finally decided to make the purchase. Decided on the right hand ring finger. Is it worth the price tag or is the plain gold a better option? My nail polish photographed weird in this light. Yikes!



I feel like the diamonds add that extra something although both are beautiful. I wear the diamond and the plain gold together but everyone that sees both are always more enamored with the diamond one.


----------



## willwrk4bags

I think it's a lovely band in any style but the diamonds are extra sweet. I also really love the plain yellow gold, I would love to see a stack of the two!


----------



## gee

eekiepie2 said:


> $650.. I just searched for it myself. It says to order, you may call their Customer Service number.


Thanks, hon!


----------



## gee

willwrk4bags said:


> I think it's a lovely band in any style but the diamonds are extra sweet. I also really love the plain yellow gold, I would love to see a stack of the two!


Check out page 6, post #89. One of the ladies posted her beautiful rings!


----------



## littleblackbag

NYTexan said:


> Ok I finally decided to make the purchase. Decided on the right hand ring finger. Is it worth the price tag or is the plain gold a better option? My nail polish photographed weird in this light. Yikes!



Love it!


----------



## jinjia_1812

Here's my narrow YG ring that I bought yesterday LOVE it!!


----------



## jinjia_1812

And one more pic


----------



## mashedpotato

Don't have a problem with it though am not completely in love with it.


----------



## anthonyroman06

emchhardy said:


> I'm curious what you guys think of the new Tiffany & Co. Paloma Picasso Olive Leaf collection.  There's a few pieces from this collection that just loaded on the US web site within the last day or so.  I'm hoping the small heart necklace is being made in sterling silver (it's only on the web site in yellow gold).  I haven't seen any of these pieces in person but they look absolutely lovely (those cuff bracelets - wow).  I love all the detailing.  What do you guys think?
> 
> http://press.tiffany.com/News/NewsItem.aspx?id=202



I like this design. This is very much different than other Tiffany design's product. I always like leaf design's  jewelry from Tiffany. And I think this is one of best design jewelry from tiffany.


----------



## zaaz

Treated myself to these little gifts and I'm utterly in love with this collection! Rose gold narrow ring and matching rose gold earrings with a tiny diamond.


----------



## gemlady72

zaaz said:


> Treated myself to these little gifts and I'm utterly in love with this collection! Rose gold narrow ring and matching rose gold earrings with a tiny diamond.
> 
> View attachment 2649567




They are stunning. Enjoy!


----------



## mills

zaaz said:


> Treated myself to these little gifts and I'm utterly in love with this collection! Rose gold narrow ring and matching rose gold earrings with a tiny diamond.
> 
> View attachment 2649567



Really gorgeous


----------



## omniavincitamor

A couple of gifts from the hubby. Olive leaf narrow band (YG and silver). They look cute stacked.

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/jewelry6_zpscc01e6d4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## canyongirl

omniavincitamor said:


> A couple of gifts from the hubby. Olive leaf narrow band (YG and silver). They look cute stacked.
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/jewelry6_zpscc01e6d4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0



I love them stacked!  Please post a modeling pic.


----------



## omniavincitamor

canyongirl said:


> I love them stacked!  Please post a modeling pic.



I was able to take a modeling pic Am having issues with the silver ring though, it stains my finger
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/7_zps5da8bf55.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## canyongirl

omniavincitamor said:


> I was able to take a modeling pic Am having issues with the silver ring though, it stains my finger
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/7_zps5da8bf55.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0



They look really pretty stacked.  How odd that the silver ring stains your finger.  What a bummer.


----------



## omniavincitamor

canyongirl said:


> They look really pretty stacked.  How odd that the silver ring stains your finger.  What a bummer.



Thank you canyongirl. I think I will have to return the silver one, to bad, they looked so cute together.


----------



## allure244

omniavincitamor said:


> Thank you canyongirl. I think I will have to return the silver one, to bad, they looked so cute together.



Have you seen the white gold and diamond version? Although it's much pricier, I think it's a beautiful, eye catching ring.


----------



## gemlady72

allure244 said:


> Have you seen the white gold and diamond version? Although it's much pricier, I think it's a beautiful, eye catching ring.




I was in Las Vegas recently and was able to try on the 18k white gold and diamond olive leaf ring. It's gorgeous. Here are some pics;


----------



## omniavincitamor

allure244 said:


> Have you seen the white gold and diamond version? Although it's much pricier, I think it's a beautiful, eye catching ring.



I haven't seen it in person. I think I will have to go and check it out.


----------



## vannarene

omniavincitamor said:


> I was able to take a modeling pic Am having issues with the silver ring though, it stains my finger
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/7_zps5da8bf55.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0



Oh, darn! I guess you'll just have to get the white gold with diamonds version, then


----------



## omniavincitamor

vannarene said:


> Oh, darn! I guess you'll just have to get the white gold with diamonds version, then


:giggles:


----------



## omniavincitamor

A little surprise from DH. YG olive leaf pendant. 

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/10_zps8e103c34.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Hessefan

Six year anniversary present from DH. I was so excited! RG olive band, alone and stacked with my YG olive band.


----------



## Dani3ear

I picked up the amethyst ring and couldn't resist pairing it with the narrow YG band!


----------



## haruhii

Dani3ear said:


> View attachment 2776056
> 
> I picked up the amethyst ring and couldn't resist pairing it with the narrow YG band!




So pretty!!! I've been debating on getting the necklace.


----------



## loveday

Dani3ear said:


> View attachment 2776056
> 
> I picked up the amethyst ring and couldn't resist pairing it with the narrow YG band!


Pretty! I've been wondering what it will look like if one stacks these two together on the ring finger. Can you please post a pic? Thanks.

Also, what is your ring size?


----------



## Dani3ear

haruhii said:


> So pretty!!! I've been debating on getting the necklace.




Thank you! The necklace is also beautiful. I just love how she rendered the leaves-- so delicate, and they really capture the essence of real olive branches.


----------



## Dani3ear

loveday said:


> Pretty! I've been wondering what it will look like if one stacks these two together on the ring finger. Can you please post a pic? Thanks.
> 
> Also, what is your ring size?




Here are a couple of pics stacked on the ring finger-- both are size 5. Personally they felt a bit crowded on my finger when worn together:


----------



## HamletW

Does anyone happen to have the necklace? Really considering getting one but would love to see some action shots. TIA


----------



## omniavincitamor

Wearing my Olive Leaf collection today

- yg studs
- yg pendent 
- yg narrow band
- amethyst ring

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/100_zpsqcfs9mfn.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/101_zpscgdcke2t.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/102_zpsbglxioc0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Perfect in Pink

omniavincitamor said:


> Wearing my Olive Leaf collection today
> 
> - yg studs
> - yg pendent
> - yg narrow band
> - amethyst ring
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/100_zpsqcfs9mfn.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/101_zpscgdcke2t.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/102_zpsbglxioc0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


I like it, but personally not in the silver (which is odd for me).

I like the rings (RG & YG) as Hessefan has them stacked, but I just bought a ring so I don't think I'll be purchasing anything from this collection.
The stack looks beautiful though. Wish they sold one with the two colors soldered together or something.


----------



## HamletW

omniavincitamor said:


> Wearing my Olive Leaf collection today
> 
> 
> 
> - yg studs
> 
> - yg pendent
> 
> - yg narrow band
> 
> - amethyst ring
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/100_zpsqcfs9mfn.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/101_zpscgdcke2t.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/102_zpsbglxioc0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0




I love the yg! It's beautiful. Thanks for the action shots


----------



## omniavincitamor

Perfect in Pink said:


> I like it, but personally not in the silver (which is odd for me).
> 
> I like the rings (RG & YG) as Hessefan has them stacked, but I just bought a ring so I don't think I'll be purchasing anything from this collection.
> The stack looks beautiful though. Wish they sold one with the two colors soldered together or something.


I have tried the two narrow bands together and it's actually quite comfortable



HamletW said:


> I love the yg! It's beautiful. Thanks for the action shots


Thanks. No problem


----------



## omniavincitamor

Gift from DH, amethyst olive leaf bracelet 

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/107_zps06yzicwk.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/108_zpscbp9pzpq.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## Rami00

Dani3ear said:


> View attachment 2776056
> 
> I picked up the amethyst ring and couldn't resist pairing it with the narrow YG band!


 
OMG! I love the amethyst ring so much!!


----------



## hennifer

Hessefan said:


> Six year anniversary present from DH. I was so excited! RG olive band, alone and stacked with my YG olive band.
> View attachment 2757400
> View attachment 2757403
> View attachment 2757404
> View attachment 2757405




Very nice! I might have to get these for the wife as she has this one.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hey everyone! I just went shopping and these found a new home with me! I love Paloma Picasso (I love Elsa Paretti too haha). 

I bought the Large Olive Leaf pendant in sterling silver and the wide olive leaf ring too.

I would have loved these both in Gold, but at the moment the price tag was a little too high for me. So I settled with sterling silver for the moment. I am hoping Tiffany & Co don't discontinue it any time soon. 

I also have the olive leaf topaz ring, and the olive leaf topaz necklace. I have posted them in another thread here - so I wont double up for those who have already seen it .


----------



## leechiyong

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey everyone! I just went shopping and these found a new home with me! I love Paloma Picasso (I love Elsa Paretti too haha).
> 
> I bought the Large Olive Leaf pendant in sterling silver and the wide olive leaf ring too.
> 
> I would have loved these both in Gold, but at the moment the price tag was a little too high for me. So I settled with sterling silver for the moment. I am hoping Tiffany & Co don't discontinue it any time soon.
> 
> I also have the olive leaf topaz ring, and the olive leaf topaz necklace. I have posted them in another thread here - so I wont double up for those who have already seen it .


Those are beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## omniavincitamor

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey everyone! I just went shopping and these found a new home with me! I love Paloma Picasso (I love Elsa Paretti too haha).
> 
> I bought the Large Olive Leaf pendant in sterling silver and the wide olive leaf ring too.
> 
> I would have loved these both in Gold, but at the moment the price tag was a little too high for me. So I settled with sterling silver for the moment. I am hoping Tiffany & Co don't discontinue it any time soon.
> 
> I also have the olive leaf topaz ring, and the olive leaf topaz necklace. I have posted them in another thread here - so I wont double up for those who have already seen it .



Wow, I love the pendant, it's beautiful!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

omniavincitamor said:


> Wow, I love the pendant, it's beautiful!


thank you


----------



## illie

I just received the wide band ring and I love it.


----------



## leechiyong

illie said:


> I just received the wide band ring and I love it.


Beautiful piece!  Congrats!


----------



## colorado

THAT'S HOT STUFF!! I also like the PP designs.


----------



## MatAllston

Does anyone have the YG pieces with blue topaz or citrine?


----------



## Canturi lover

I have the YG topaz earrings.


----------



## MatAllston

Canturi lover said:


> I have the YG topaz earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343853



Thank you for sharing. How do you like the earrings? I am thinking of getting the pendant or the ring.


----------



## Canturi lover

I really like them. Very easy to wear. I love the pendant and ring - both are on my wish list as I do like sets [emoji6]. I tried on the bracelet but the stone kept rotating to the underside of my wrist.


----------



## MatAllston

Canturi lover said:


> I really like them. Very easy to wear. I love the pendant and ring - both are on my wish list as I do like sets [emoji6]. I tried on the bracelet but the stone kept rotating to the underside of my wrist.



I think the set would be lovely. As for the bracelet spinning around, you can put a small charm on the clasp, it will balance the weight and the olive stone will not spin.


----------



## Canturi lover

What a great idea! Thank you.


----------



## joseybird

MatAllston said:


> I think the set would be lovely. As for the bracelet spinning around, you can put a small charm on the clasp, it will balance the weight and the olive stone will not spin.



That's a brilliant idea! If anyone finds and tiny unobtrusive charms that would work please post  I's the rotation problem that's this far kept me from purchasing a bracelet like this.

I really love the Olive Leaf collection, but I wish they'd expand it, such as with colored stones, or a ring/bravelet based on the olive leaf design (as opposed to the branch).


----------



## MatAllston

joseybird said:


> That's a brilliant idea! If anyone finds and tiny unobtrusive charms that would work please post  I's the rotation problem that's this far kept me from purchasing a bracelet like this.
> 
> I really love the Olive Leaf collection, but I wish they'd expand it, such as with colored stones, or a ring/bravelet based on the olive leaf design (as opposed to the branch).



Here is what I did with mine. I added my link heart charm at the clasp. It works perfectly and my bracelet stopped spinning.


----------



## jj87

Love everyone's olive pieces! I really want to get a yellow gold narrow olive leaf band ring....SA at my Tiffany store said they are sold out all over the country (Canada), and that they are 'in production' at Tiffany. She couldn't seem to give me a timeline of how long it may be until they are back in stores, not even if it will be closer to a month or a year! Does anyone have any idea what the typical production time is? Or have any idea when the yg narrow olive rings will reappear? Or are they still in stores in the us? thanks!


----------



## Grande Latte

Yes I do. I do like the olive leaf citrine collection. If I buy anything, I'd probably get the bracelet with the matching earrings. They can really dress up an outfit. And they are not too terribly expensive either. 

I also like the gold olive leaf cuff and rings, they are super chic and fashionable.


----------



## uhpharm01

allure244 said:


> My new Paloma Picasso Olive Leaf Band Rings. Been going back and forth the past few weeks between getting the white gold with diamonds vs. yellow gold. Finally decided to just get both.


Smart move!


----------



## uhpharm01

jj87 said:


> Love everyone's olive pieces! I really want to get a yellow gold narrow olive leaf band ring....SA at my Tiffany store said they are sold out all over the country (Canada), and that they are 'in production' at Tiffany. She couldn't seem to give me a timeline of how long it may be until they are back in stores, not even if it will be closer to a month or a year! Does anyone have any idea what the typical production time is? Or have any idea when the yg narrow olive rings will reappear? Or are they still in stores in the us? thanks!


They are still available.  Try calling the customer service phone line in Canada to see when they will be available again.  Remember Christmas just passed and they will have manufacture more Olive leaf rings in yellow rings. Good luck.


----------



## uhpharm01

Can the olive leaf ring be resized in the case if it needs to be later on down
The road ? I'm
Not sure why Tiffany's doesn't sell this ring in half sizes?Thanks


----------



## uhpharm01

jj87 said:


> Love everyone's olive pieces! I really want to get a yellow gold narrow olive leaf band ring....SA at my Tiffany store said they are sold out all over the country (Canada), and that they are 'in production' at Tiffany. She couldn't seem to give me a timeline of how long it may be until they are back in stores, not even if it will be closer to a month or a year! Does anyone have any idea what the typical production time is? Or have any idea when the yg narrow olive rings will reappear? Or are they still in stores in the us? thanks!


She may not know because Tiffany may not have any information about when it will be back in stock either.


----------



## joseybird

I love this collection! I adore nature-themed designs and was really bummed when I heard the Enchant collection was discontinued this year...I bet the diamond white gold studs and rings would beautifully compliment the rose-cut diamond platinum flower Enchant pendants 

I wish there were more yellow gold options


----------



## uhpharm01

My olive leaf yellow gold ring is on hold. I'll call tomorrow and pay for it.


----------



## uhpharm01

joseybird said:


> I love this collection! I adore nature-themed designs and was really bummed when I heard the Enchant collection was discontinued this year...I bet the diamond white gold studs and rings would beautifully compliment the rose-cut diamond platinum flower Enchant pendants
> 
> I wish there were more yellow gold options


I. Agree there should be more yellow gold options.


----------



## uhpharm01

I think I want this ring and both YG and silver. But I only really need one ring.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

uhpharm01 said:


> I think I want this ring and both YG and silver. But I only really need one ring.


If you can wear the narrow stacked together than I would get both (obviously assuming you are getting the narrow).  If you are getting the wide then just get the yellow gold.


----------



## Rachel965

I really dig the ring


----------



## uhpharm01

AntiqueShopper said:


> If you can wear the narrow stacked together than I would get both (obviously assuming you are getting the narrow).  If you are getting the wide then just get the yellow gold.


yes, I'm thinking about the narrow olive leaf ring.


----------



## Canturi lover

uhpharm01 said:


> My olive leaf yellow gold ring is on hold. I'll call tomorrow and pay for it.



Hi. Did you get this ring. Would love to see a pic if possible. Thank you.


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

Has anyone seen these Olive Leaf Pearl Earrings in real life? I just saw them on the website and I think they are gorgeous! Would love to see some mod shots if anyone has them. It's hard to see how big they would be on the ears.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sofie@Bxl said:


> Has anyone seen these Olive Leaf Pearl Earrings in real life? I just saw them on the website and I think they are gorgeous! Would love to see some mod shots if anyone has them. It's hard to see how big they would be on the ears.
> View attachment 3611110


Those are really pretty!


----------



## uhpharm01

Canturi lover said:


> Hi. Did you get this ring. Would love to see a pic if possible. Thank you.


No I didn't buy it. I'm saving up for it.


----------



## debssx3

I just bought the olive leaf earrings for my birthday and I love it. It's my everyday jewelry.


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

debssx3 said:


> I just bought the olive leaf earrings for my birthday and I love it. It's my everyday jewelry.



Happy belated Birthday! Could you post some mod shots?


----------



## debssx3

I love them. So simple but pretty..


----------



## Shopgirl1996

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3611682
> 
> 
> I love them. So simple but pretty..



They look so nice on you. Is it in white gold with a diamond?

I had once tried them on in store. I really liked how they sat on my ear. Not too big, not too small...perfect.


----------



## debssx3

Shopgirl1996 said:


> They look so nice on you. Is it in white gold with a diamond?
> 
> I had once tried them on in store. I really liked how they sat on my ear. Not too big, not too small...perfect.



Thank you but no,it's just the silver. I'm not that into jewelry (at the moment) and just want something inexpensive to wear everyday.


----------



## BPC

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3611682
> 
> 
> I love them. So simple but pretty..



I wasn't very into this collection, but these look perfect on your lobes, just perfect. Great choice.


----------



## joseybird

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3611682
> 
> 
> I love them. So simple but pretty..



These are GORGEOUS!  I MUST save up for the white gold-and-diamond version!


----------



## casien

joseybird said:


> These are GORGEOUS!  I MUST save up for the white gold-and-diamond version!



Love the olive leaf collection. Your earrings look so pretty! Anyone own the Sterling silver olive leaf pendant?  I have been debating purchasing for awhile now. Please show me pics if you have a necklace from this collection!


----------



## pigrabbit

Sofie@Bxl said:


> Has anyone seen these Olive Leaf Pearl Earrings in real life? I just saw them on the website and I think they are gorgeous! Would love to see some mod shots if anyone has them. It's hard to see how big they would be on the ears.
> View attachment 3611110



Hi Sofie, I have them. I think they're gorgeous and the size is perfect [emoji4]


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

pigrabbit said:


> Hi Sofie, I have them. I think they're gorgeous and the size is perfect [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632899
> View attachment 3632900



Thank you for your mod pics! These were very helpful.
The earrings look beautiful on you  They look a little big bigger than I thought they would be, I would have to try them on to be sure.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

pigrabbit said:


> Hi Sofie, I have them. I think they're gorgeous and the size is perfect [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632899
> View attachment 3632900



They look great on you! Perfect size for your ears.


----------



## pigrabbit

Shopgirl1996 said:


> They look great on you! Perfect size for your ears.





Sofie@Bxl said:


> Thank you for your mod pics! These were very helpful.
> The earrings look beautiful on you  They look a little big bigger than I thought they would be, I would have to try them on to be sure.



Thanks for your kind words. They're my first pair of Tiffany earrings but definitely won't be the last [emoji6]
Sofie, please let me know when you can try them on [emoji846]


----------



## tarana6

Does anyone have the yellow gold olive leaf drop earrings?


----------



## piosavsfan

Anyone know the dimensions of the large olive leaf pendant? Thanks!


----------



## Mysteryshopper88

Was wondering how everyone felt about the olive leaf pendant necklace?

Wanted to get my wife a necklace for Christmas and she already has the olive leaf band so I️ was thinking of getting that necklace or the music note pendant (she sings). 

Any insight would be appreciated even though I️ know it’s all personal preference as to what she may like!


----------



## MatAllston

Mysteryshopper88 said:


> Was wondering how everyone felt about the olive leaf pendant necklace?
> 
> Wanted to get my wife a necklace for Christmas and she already has the olive leaf band so I️ was thinking of getting that necklace or the music note pendant (she sings).
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated even though I️ know it’s all personal preference as to what she may like!



I think you should go for the olive pendant because it is so lovely and it matches your wife's ring. Get a gift receipt so that she can go back on her own to exchange it for something else if she is not in love with the olive pendant.


----------



## Grande Latte

Mysteryshopper88 said:


> Was wondering how everyone felt about the olive leaf pendant necklace?
> 
> Wanted to get my wife a necklace for Christmas and she already has the olive leaf band so I️ was thinking of getting that necklace or the music note pendant (she sings).
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated even though I️ know it’s all personal preference as to what she may like!



I really adore the olive leaf heart pendant necklace. I love it especially in the gold color. It's so easy to wear and is such a statement piece. The overall heart shape and the intricate leaf design makes it a Tiffany classic. And the long necklace means she can already be wearing a normal length necklace and this just adds another layer.


----------



## ale1987

Does anyone have the Olive Leaf Climber Earrings? I’m thinking of purchasing them in yellow gold. I’d love to see mod pics of anyone who owns this piece!


----------



## Louish

ale1987 said:


> Does anyone have the Olive Leaf Climber Earrings? I’m thinking of purchasing them in yellow gold. I’d love to see mod pics of anyone who owns this piece!



Me too except in rose gold! Did you end up buying them?


----------



## ale1987

Louish said:


> Me too except in rose gold! Did you end up buying them?



Not yet. I haven’t tried them on in the store, and I’m hoping to in the next week or so. I’m a bit worried that they might be too trendy. I’ve been trying to build my fine jewelry collection of timeless, elegant pieces, but it’s easy for me to get distracted!


----------



## ittybitty

Does anybody have (or tried on) the wider diamond olive leaf ring? I went in a boutique the other day and they have been so popular they didn't even have one for me to try on.


----------



## LovingLV81

My husband got me this ring as a Valentine and also since are wedding anniversary is in April he took care of that as well . I really love this ring and it pairs well with my engagement ring ! Ahhh .. I am so lucky! Hug to all xoxo


----------



## Msdanger

This is my favourite Tiffany’s collection and I’m surprised to see so few pictures on the internet of these fabulous pieces, so posting my collection. 

Olive leaf pendant
Olive leaf amethyst ring
Olive leaf amethyst studs
Olive leaf bracelet


----------



## Msdanger

One more... olive leaf studs


----------



## Schnauzer Bites

Wondering if anyone has a picture of the Olive Leaf Earrings in 18K white gold with diamonds being worn. The website doesnt have any photos in ear just like to see how they sit before buying.


----------



## Msdanger

Schnauzer Bites said:


> Wondering if anyone has a picture of the Olive Leaf Earrings in 18K white gold with diamonds being worn. The website doesnt have any photos in ear just like to see how they sit before buying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098435



Here you go!


----------



## Schnauzer Bites

Msdanger said:


> Here you go!


Than you much appreciated, they look really nice on


----------



## uhpharm01

Here’s a new ring to the olive leaf collection
Please note this is not my Instagram account.


----------



## Msdanger

I tried the gold leaf climbers on for my birthday and actually really liked them! But.. ended up going with a 5 stone dbty bracelet instead (ouch).i am going to buy them later for sure!


----------



## USCGirlie

uhpharm01 said:


> Here’s a new ring to the olive leaf collection
> Please note this is not my Instagram account.




Thanks so much for posting this! I was curious about this ring but will skip as I prefer something more dainty.


----------



## Msdanger

USCGirlie said:


> Thanks so much for posting this! I was curious about this ring but will skip as I prefer something more dainty.


 Doesn’t seem to follow the rest of the line that much more dainty. I don’t like it either.


----------



## uhpharm01

Msdanger said:


> Doesn’t seem to follow the rest of the line that much more dainty. I don’t like it either.


I agree it is different from the rest of the line. I think Tiffany’s is a little strange right now.


----------



## Junkenpo

Just wanted to share my bracelet. Love wearing it stacked.


----------



## Aporchuk

Junkenpo said:


> Just wanted to share my bracelet. Love wearing it stacked.


It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Grande Latte

I actually enjoy this collection. Love the big heart long necklace and the citrine ring and earrings.


----------



## USCGirlie

Junkenpo said:


> Just wanted to share my bracelet. Love wearing it stacked.



Your bracelet is gorgeous! May I ask if you've had any issues with it tarnishing? That's my only worry w/ this bracelet -- w/ the intricate design, I was wondering if it may be hard to remove tarnishing completely? 

Thanks!


----------



## MercurialK

My new rose gold climbers.


----------



## USCGirlie

USCGirlie said:


> Your bracelet is gorgeous! May I ask if you've had any issues with it tarnishing? That's my only worry w/ this bracelet -- w/ the intricate design, I was wondering if it may be hard to remove tarnishing completely?
> 
> Thanks!



Just a gentle bump . @Junkenpo, I'm thinking of getting this olive leaf cuff for a birthday present; would love to hear your thoughts on if this easily tarnishes, and if so, if you've been able to successfully remove the tarnish yourself? Thanks!


----------



## A1aGypsy

USCGirlie said:


> Just a gentle bump . @Junkenpo, I'm thinking of getting this olive leaf cuff for a birthday present; would love to hear your thoughts on if this easily tarnishes, and if so, if you've been able to successfully remove the tarnish yourself? Thanks!



I’ve had the larger version for four years now and I’ve had no issues with tarnish. I keep it in the travel bag and then in a zip lock when I am not wearing it. A quick polish with a jewellery cloth before I wear it and it gleams. 

I’ve never had tarnish problems with anything from Tiffany’s though.


----------



## nauornever

MercurialK said:


> View attachment 4524955
> 
> My new rose gold climbers.


They look really good! I fell in love with them, went to try them on and just didn't really like them on me. But maybe I'll give them another look. Do they stay in place throughout the day or do they drop down and you have to readjust them a lot?


----------



## USCGirlie

A1aGypsy said:


> I’ve had the larger version for four years now and I’ve had no issues with tarnish. I keep it in the travel bag and then in a zip lock when I am not wearing it. A quick polish with a jewellery cloth before I wear it and it gleams.
> 
> I’ve never had tarnish problems with anything from Tiffany’s though.



Thanks so much for sharing, @A1aGypsy!! That's very reassuring to hear .


----------



## MercurialK

nauornever said:


> They look really good! I fell in love with them, went to try them on and just didn't really like them on me. But maybe I'll give them another look. Do they stay in place throughout the day or do they drop down and you have to readjust them a lot?


Thank you! The SA did warn me they don't sit 100% flush on the ear. The very top "lifts" up a little off the ear, for lack of a better word. It's not really visible from the front, and I don't feel it unless I touch them. It may depend on your ear lobes how much they lift. It doesn't bother me.

They do stay in place, as long as the backs fit snugly. 
The SA also said they can be worn as dangles, if you switch the earring to the opposite ear. I'l get an ear shot of that tomorrow.


----------



## MatAllston

My earrings in yellow gold.


----------



## nauornever

MercurialK said:


> Thank you! The SA did warn me they don't sit 100% flush on the ear. The very top "lifts" up a little off the ear, for lack of a better word. It's not really visible from the front, and I don't feel it unless I touch them. It may depend on your ear lobes how much they lift. It doesn't bother me.
> 
> They do stay in place, as long as the backs fit snugly.
> The SA also said they can be worn as dangles, if you switch the earring to the opposite ear. I'l get an ear shot of that tomorrow.



Wearing them as dangles sounds great, too! Maybe I'll give them another try.


----------



## fluffypants




----------



## Lux.

Please excuse my crusty helix. It's still healing lol.


----------



## Crapples

uhpharm01 said:


> Here’s a new ring to the olive leaf collection
> Please note this is not my Instagram account.



Mine broke today. I’m so sad. Hopefully Tiffany can repair.


----------



## etudes

Crapples said:


> Mine broke today. I’m so sad. Hopefully Tiffany can repair.


What happened to your ring ?
I tried it on the last time I went to Tiffany, but I didn't purchase it because it was too bulky for my finger.


----------



## uhpharm01

Crapples said:


> Mine broke today. I’m so sad. Hopefully Tiffany can repair.


I hope so too


----------



## Crapples

etudes said:


> What happened to your ring ?
> I tried it on the last time I went to Tiffany, but I didn't purchase it because it was too bulky for my finger.


The bypass design makes it prone to snagging.  It weakened on one side and yesterday just snapped.  I was shocked but lucky that I found it as I was in an airport lounge when it happened.


----------



## etudes

I hope Tiffany can repair your ring. Snagging was my main concern with this design because it didn't sit right on my finger when I tried it on.


----------

